# Map



## Firawyn (May 30, 2003)

I found a good middle earth map and thought it should be on here somewhere. 

We can discuss the people and places of middle earth on here. 

Anyone with other maps, please add to our lovely collection!!


----------



## Lantarion (May 30, 2003)

There are, or at least have been, several great maps that have been posted, definately in the Silmarillion and one Sticky map-thread by ithrynluin..
Anyway it's an ok map, apart from that it is tiny aand seems to be of the First Age. It is from David Day's Tolkien-related book, isn't it? He is notorious for distorting or misinterpreting (or assuming) a great deal about Tolkien's works.. 
Anyway, I have a book called "The Atlas of Tolkien's Middle-earth", and it has been revised at least once which means it is probably the most reliable source for maps and schematics of Arda. Middle-earth didn't look anything like what Mr. Day here shows us according to Karen Wynn-Fonstad.

But I must say it is nicely drawn, even if it is incorrect.


----------



## Firawyn (May 30, 2003)

I got in on the internet, so I cant say for sure where it's from.

Hey, where do you advise I put some really good close up pics of several rings of people like Elrond, Gandalf, Galadrial, ect.?


----------



## Firawyn (May 30, 2003)

Where is everybody's favorite Middle Earth place?


----------



## BlackCaptain (May 30, 2003)

Actualy Beleriand is more West than Northwest of Middle Earth


----------



## Firawyn (May 30, 2003)

WHAT?


----------



## BlackCaptain (May 30, 2003)

Yeah... The Ered Luin broke off when Beleriand was destroyed er somethin... It left the Gulf of... The place with the grey havens. Why else would the Elves have been "Daunted by the Misty Mountains" if they could have just went north of them? It'd also be VERY cold in Beleriand if it was northwest of ME


----------



## Lantarion (May 31, 2003)

Who said it was in the north-west?


----------

